# Exercise names?



## exceion (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there a site that shows the exercise routine and name of the exercise itself.

For example:
Laying on a bench flat on my back two dumbells in both hands and lifting as if it were bench press.  What is the name of this?

I'm looking for this kind of information.
Thanks


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 20, 2008)

The name is dumbbell benchpress


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 20, 2008)

Try bodybuilding.com and look around. They have videos too


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 20, 2008)

ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net   Exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## healthyhotmama (Feb 20, 2008)

If you go to Yahoo Answers you can ask the different types of exercises and you will get answers.  A lot of exercises have already been named through there so you can simply go through the archives.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net Exactly what you are looking for.


----------

